# samsung music player & wmp



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

in the samsung music player app, the last tab is
"nearby devices"
when i click on it, i see my server and a WMP icon.
so it apparently see's it.
however when i click on it, i get a "data connection failed"
any idea how to resolve that?

nevermind - got it working


----------



## tsouthen (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm having the same problem, how did you fix it?


----------

